# Buying Laptop - Suggestions?



## CharlieJ

Hey, I'm replacing my old laptop (HP Pavilio dv4000) with a new one. Right now I'm looking at the Toshiba Satellite M305-S4848. If any of you computer guys have inside information, or strong suggestions, or anything at all, let me know.


----------



## davidsuggs

Just got my MacBook 13 inch in this morning. I have never had one of my own but it is running much faster than the Dell we have at home! I would recommend it.


----------



## Curt

Not quite double, Fred. But worth at least twice as much in the lack of aggravation - and viruses. 

Get a Mac Book.


----------



## fredtgreco

Curt said:


> Not quite double, Fred. But worth at least twice as much in the lack of aggravation - and viruses.
> 
> Get a Mac Book.



Sorry, Curt, won't drink the kool-aid. Been using a PC hardcore for more than a decade, and never had a virus.


----------



## Grymir

I've been using a Dell Vostro 1500. It's pretty tough. (I'm not gentle with it) I've been using it for over a year, and it hasn't become a cesationist yet.


----------



## Zenas

MacBooks will do your work for you. They wash dishes and are your friend. They hold you when times are hard, and play with you when you're bored. They are also dynamite dancers.

Seriously though, I've had a MacBook for about 2 and a half years now. My HP Laptop *shut down* after 2 years. It had extensive problems after about 1 and a half. My dad had his tech guys at work revive it over the course of a month or so and he uses it, but it's still nothing like my MacBook. 

They last. You will get your money's worth. They're user friendly and easy to operate. The Mac OS doesn't crash: ever. Never had a virus. Never really slowed down at all.

One complaint: my power cord died about 4 months ago: had to buy a new one. It was my fault though, I yanked on the cord to pull it out of the socket, rather then removing it properly. 

The one I have is great, others may have different opinions.


----------



## Poimen

I am on my third Toshiba (currently the Satellite A200) and they all have worked great.


----------



## Grymir

Hi CharlieJ! I just checked out your selection at the Toshiba site. Nice!


----------



## davidsuggs

i am not one to argue anything amzingly special about Macs and that's primarily because I don't know a whole lot about this thing in my lap right now. I only know that it looked really neat and different and people told me they ran better haha. I would only be dooming myself to get into a detailed discussion on the topic.


----------



## BobVigneault

I got a MacBook Pro 15.5 inch just a few days ago. It is sculpture. It is perfection.


----------



## VictorBravo

Get the Toshiba. I got a cheap one for my wife 3 years ago when her *brand new under warranty* Mac laptop quit (as in really died, three trips to the genius bar and once to the factory). She loved the Toshiba Satellite so much that she refused to use the cursed Mac. It now sits by the printer doing the only thing it does tolerably well: printing greeting cards.

Posh Tosh, that's the name of the most used computer in the household (not counting my work-issued lenovo R 61).


----------



## Zenas

Mail me the Mac.


----------



## fredtgreco

Secret footage from the Apple store:

Hulu - The Simpsons: Mapple [email protected]@[email protected]@http://www.hulu.com/embed/[email protected]@[email protected]@J7uaubSriMQU7zOf6HZjXg


----------



## VictorBravo

Zenas said:


> Mail me the Mac.



We got sunk costs buddy. $1000 and she's yours.  

BTW, it's 3 yrs old now, so it can't run the latest software. Even though it's got the 10.2 operating system, it doesn't have the umph to update to the latest Safari version--which is a bummer because the Safari version on it freezes every third try. Yeah, Firefox works on it OK, but no chance for a Windows emulator to work faster than a 486 desktop running Win 95. We were sold a modern Mac but it turned out to be the end of that particular line.

Mac, she spoke sweet images and conjured dreams, but alas they were but vanity . . . .


----------



## panta dokimazete

Save yourself some money - unless you are a hard core gamer or something, these work fine.

I have bought several sub-$700 17" laptops and they are all doing well.


----------



## Christusregnat

fredtgreco said:


> Secret footage from the Apple store:


----------



## VictorBravo

BTW, I'm seriously considering getting one of these:http://www.amazon.com/Acer-8-9-inch-Netbook-Processor-Sapphire/dp/B001EYV9TM/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1230612408&sr=8-1


Acer Aspire One with the six cell battery and XP. It's not a laptop, but a netbook. Still, I tried out the keyboard and can type fine on it. At $380 or so it is hardly a risk.

Plus it runs all the apps I need. It's small enough to double as an ebook reader too.


----------



## BobVigneault

_Sustain me with raisins; refresh me with Apples, for I am sick with love._ Song of Solomon 2:5


----------



## PresbyDane

Get a Macbook that is what I have now and I have never had a better one


----------



## eqdj

9 of the top 20 pc software sales are for virus protection
I'm just sayin'
Spore Outsells Microsoft Office: September's 20 Best-Selling PC Games Revealed - Shacknews - PC Games, PlayStation, Xbox 360 and Wii video game news, previews and downloads


----------



## LawrenceU

fredtgreco said:


> Curt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite double, Fred. But worth at least twice as much in the lack of aggravation - and viruses.
> 
> Get a Mac Book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Curt, won't drink the kool-aid. Been using a PC hardcore for more than a decade, and never had a virus.
Click to expand...


I never had a virus on a PC in more than a decade. But, I did have OS failures, lost data, software nonintegration, and a host of other problems. With Mac I've had none of that. It is side by side almost twice as fast as a similarly configured PC, too. Macs are cheaper, too: When you include the cost of all the routine maintenance that must be done to keep a PC running. I had to waste a lot of time becoming a shade tree PC mechanic to keep them running. Lack of virus is the least of the reasons I'll most likely be staying with a Mac.


----------



## jfschultz

BobVigneault said:


> I got a MacBook Pro 15.5 inch just a few days ago. It is sculpture. It is perfection.



I've had mine for a little over a month, to get away from fighting my wife for the MacBook.

For work, I loaded VMWare's Fusion virtualization package so I can run Windows XP. (FedEx has not cleared Vista for corporate use!) Fusion can run Windows full screen, within a Mac window, or hide the Windows desktop so the application's windows appear to run in Mac windows.

The only significant Mac laptop problem I have encountered is the disk drive failing in an iBook. With the MacBooks, the hard drive is user accessible and easily replaced.


----------



## Zenas

*Begins handing out the kool-aide*


----------



## Semper Fidelis

I just bought a Lenovo Thinkpad T400. It has a 5 hour battery life with the 6 cell battery and 10 hours with the 9 cell.

Here's a review: Lenovo ThinkPad T400 Review

If you're going to buy a Lenovo, visit here first: Lenovo coupons and cash back

Register at Fatwallet to get cash back. Combined with coupons you can get a good deal.

You can also check out the Dell Coupons there if you end up going with them.


----------



## Zenas

fredtgreco said:


> Zenas said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Begins handing out the kool-aide*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need to tell Obama to set up a cabinet post for computer technology. Obviously the free market "just doesn't get it," and needs to be replaced by a centralized planning mechanism so that all people will understand that they should like paying more for a computer system that limits what hardware you can use, and what software you can run.
> 
> As long as the trains run on time, who cares if Herr Jobs tells you how you can think, act and compute!
Click to expand...


*Radios into MacCorp*

"I need a cleaner team. Authorization Code: niner-alpha-hotel-tango."


----------



## Scynne

Don't get a mac! As a faithful mac owner, I can tell you that PC's are better.

As for a laptop, I would suggest getting an ASUS Eee PC. Personally, I'd get it with Linux as the installed OS, but you can get it with XP. It's cheap, small, and can do everything the average person (read 90% of people) uses a computer for.


----------



## JohnGill

Get the MacBook Pro. It has a better operating system (Leopard) and better architecture. If you do buy a pc make sure it does NOT have Vista. Else make sure it comes with the OS disks and erase it and put on either Windows XP or FreeBSD. The only problem a friend of mine had in switching from pc to mac involved some of his music files which were in wma format. Max for Mac OS X, which is free, takes care of most of that. Another nice thing about mac, if you absolutely must do it, you can partition part of your hard drive and run Windows. I've never really needed to. Most of the software you'd buy for a pc has a free replacement that I've found just as good and sometimes better.


----------



## Reformed Baptist

I've always had good performance from Toshibas.


----------



## SemperEruditio

Depends on what you want to do with your laptop? If it will be your main computer then I would get a Mac. Yep...I'm one of those too. Been a Mac guy back when they were awful. The double in cost is you're also getting twice the machine. You can run Windows, OS X, or Unix if you prefer. 

Depending on what you want the computer for there are some great PC netbooks. If you're just doing some real basic stuff and don't mind a small screen to look at then the netbooks might fit the bill.

IF you have the money then Mac is the way to go. If on a budget...and who ain't...then you have the world to choose from. Choose wisely...


----------



## CharlieJ

Thanks for all the great feedback, guys. Based on some responses, I'll refine and ask some more. 

I'm pretty sure we're going the PC route. I'm intrigued by Mac, but not ready. Also, wife isn't sold on them. Size/weight is an issue for us. We've decided small (I need portability) but not netbook small, so about 14" with a little slide room. Our performance needs are in between basic and gamer (if I really wanted to game, I would get a desktop), so I want lots of RAM, but don't need a discrete graphics card. That's how I got to my current preference. However, if you guys know of comparable machines that I can get good deals on, I'm definitely willing to go for a different model.

I will soon start a new thread about operating systems. Lots to learn!


----------



## BobVigneault

Dave, you are using a definition of faithful that is new to me. What do you mean when you say faithful? 

Are you using it as in: I am a faithful husband but I prefer my neighbor's wife any day. She's better!

Hmmmm?



Scynne said:


> Don't get a mac! As a faithful mac owner, I can tell you that PC's are better.
> 
> As for a laptop, I would suggest getting an ASUS Eee PC. Personally, I'd get it with Linux as the installed OS, but you can get it with XP. It's cheap, small, and can do everything the average person (read 90% of people) uses a computer for.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

CharlieJ said:


> Thanks for all the great feedback, guys. Based on some responses, I'll refine and ask some more.
> 
> I'm pretty sure we're going the PC route. I'm intrigued by Mac, but not ready. Also, wife isn't sold on them. Size/weight is an issue for us. We've decided small (I need portability) but not netbook small, so about 14" with a little slide room. Our performance needs are in between basic and gamer (if I really wanted to game, I would get a desktop), so I want lots of RAM, but don't need a discrete graphics card. That's how I got to my current preference. However, if you guys know of comparable machines that I can get good deals on, I'm definitely willing to go for a different model.
> 
> I will soon start a new thread about operating systems. Lots to learn!



I reiterate a recommendation for the Lenovo T400. It's got all the specs you just defined.


----------



## JohnGill

CharlieJ said:


> Thanks for all the great feedback, guys. Based on some responses, I'll refine and ask some more.
> 
> I'm pretty sure we're going the PC route. I'm intrigued by Mac, but not ready. Also, wife isn't sold on them. Size/weight is an issue for us. We've decided small (I need portability) but not netbook small, so about 14" with a little slide room. Our performance needs are in between basic and gamer (if I really wanted to game, I would get a desktop), so I want lots of RAM, but don't need a discrete graphics card. That's how I got to my current preference. However, if you guys know of comparable machines that I can get good deals on, I'm definitely willing to go for a different model.
> 
> I will soon start a new thread about operating systems. Lots to learn!



If you're going the PC route, then make sure you partition the drive and install FreeBSD(UNIX) on it. Use it for all the heavy tasks and internet use. Try to get XP and NOT Vista. However if size and wt are an issue, explain to your wife that the mac uses the intel chip and its OS is superior to Windows as it is UNIX. Then buy their thinline notebook. Also as stated before, you can run windows on a mac. (It runs better on a mac.) So when you get tired of constant crashing, viruses, blue screens of death, etc. you can reboot in OS X. But if you absolutley must go PC, then PLEASE put FreeBSD on it.


----------



## ServantofGod

CharlieJ said:


> Hey, I'm replacing my old laptop (HP Pavilio dv4000) with a new one. Right now I'm looking at the Toshiba Satellite M305-S4848. If any of you computer guys have inside information, or strong suggestions, or anything at all, let me know.



I just bought a Toshiba Satellite (L305-S5907). Duel Intel processor 2.0 ghz/ 4 gb ram, 320 gb hard drive space: $550. It's excellent, except for the fact it runs Vista. My second Toshiba, and there is no reason to go elsewhere.


----------



## ManleyBeasley

If you're not a "computer guy" get a Mac (they're more user friendly for people who aren't so familiar with puters). If you are a "computer nerd" you're getting a PC anyway (way more options and you won't get a virus if you know what you're doing) so I don't have to tell you.


----------



## CharlieJ

Well guys, after some more looking and negotiating with my wife, we picked out a model pretty similar to the one I originally posted, and I think we're going to be very happy with it.

Toshiba - Satellite Laptop with Intel® Centrino® Processor Technology - A305-S6872


----------



## panta dokimazete

You'll like them - I bought 2 of the 17" versions for my kids, they really like them


----------



## Scynne

BobVigneault said:


> Dave, you are using a definition of faithful that is new to me. What do you mean when you say faithful?
> 
> Are you using it as in: I am a faithful husband but I prefer my neighbor's wife any day. She's better!
> 
> Hmmmm?
> 
> 
> 
> Scynne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get a mac! As a faithful mac owner, I can tell you that PC's are better.
> 
> As for a laptop, I would suggest getting an ASUS Eee PC. Personally, I'd get it with Linux as the installed OS, but you can get it with XP. It's cheap, small, and can do everything the average person (read 90% of people) uses a computer for.
Click to expand...


Maybe loving would have been a better term. As in, I do dearly love my 17" MacBook Pro, and treat it with tender kisses every night before bed, but I won't buy a Mac computer ever again. That said, I'll have this laptop until the day I die, considering I prefer a desktop PC for all the processor-intensive stuff.


----------



## R. Scott Clark

Still love my MacBook. The new one's with the aluminum (or as my English friends say, "Al-you-mini-um") case are even better. I'm trying not to wait. My mac is probably good for quite a while yet.


----------



## SemperEruditio

My MacBook fell on its side and corrupted the drive.  It's a work computer so naturally I was forced to get a new MacBook Pro...

I know it sounds suspicious but it was not done intentionally.  While I was a beta tester for the new Mac Logos I much prefer Logos on the PC side. Now that I have this machine with the dual core I can have the best of both worlds....Mac and Logos on PC....not sure what else a PC is good for.


----------

